# 50% tint over factory 70%



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

I live in Maryland and apparently the cops are pretty strict with window tint. The legal limit here is 35% net on front/back side windows and rear window so I'm wondering if it's even worth getting 50% on all the windows to net 35% since factory glass is 70%. Any advice is would be awesome, thanks! :grin:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't live in your state, but I would say you're safe. In IA we can have 70 on front sides. I have 35 on both front/back sides, and I've thought about going a tad darker b/c it's almost too light for my taste on a dark colored car (black). 



I live by the police station and often drive beside or sit at lights beside police and I have yet to be pulled over by them. Usually when I see a tinted car pulled over it's a Honda Civic with a soup can exhaust that scrapes the ground - no idea what they're getting pulled over for, but gotta say when you're going for that package look you're kinda asking for it. 

I've been pulled over twice in my Cruze, both times in other states: CA (daylight) for speeding, and MN (night) for suspicion of OWI - both times I rolled front windows down fully before the officer approached the vehicle, out of courtesy, and they have never said a thing about my tint.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I did a pretty lengthy writeup on the 70% tint I choose: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/86034-high-vlt-tint-crystalline-70-a.html

A bit pricy, but it does help a lot. Chances are for you the harder thing will be finding a good tinter, as they are in less demand in your state.


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses!

Jukebox Juliet : So is your tint 35 over the factory or 35 overall? I have been reading that if you don't go super dark and aren't driving like a fool, it seems like the cops won't bother you. My car is white so I'm assuming the tint will look somewhat darker though the interior is grey which will probably do the opposite.

There are a couple decent tint shops close to me since I'm near Baltimore. The one I was looking to go with has pretty many 5-star reviews and prices seem fair so I'm too worried about that.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

When I was stationed in MD for 3 years I had 35% on my windows and never had an issue (even got pulled over a couple of times). Here is a pic of my wifes car with 50% over the factory it isn't bad but I personally prefer darker.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just get legal, not worth the hassle. 

Plus it's always that one time you've had one to many to drinks that you will get stopped!


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

The place I'm looking to get it done does offer lifetime warranty with free removal if I would get a fix-it ticket for $220


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

jcihos:  So you had 35 tint or 35% net? And was it over factory tint? Did you get pulled over specifically for tint or was it something else they pulled you over for?


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

theonenandrew said:


> jcihos:  So you had 35 tint or 35% net? And was it over factory tint? Did you get pulled over specifically for tint or was it something else they pulled you over for?


I have 35% tint plus whatever stock on my grand prix is. I never got pulled over for tint I got pulled over because a cop was running plates and mine came up as non-current registration because I had out of state plates. I got my tint done at Tint and Sound Customizing in Frederick and they did a great job on it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a 3m dealer in Maryland. I have Crystalline 50% on my cruze and as a tinter for almost 15 years even though I dont tint anymore. Its the first time I went legal and I really enjoy it. Maryland is tricky it depends on where you live and the law enforcements general policy. Where in md do you live? Most of my customers get 35% I like to give the analogy that its like going 5mph over the speed limit yea you are not meeting state requirements but you are not being obnoxious. Can you get pulled over for it yes but at @ 35 its not common


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> I am a 3m dealer in Maryland. I have Crystalline 50% on my cruze and as a tinter for almost 15 years even though I dont tint anymore. Its the first time I went legal and I really enjoy it. Maryland is tricky it depends on where you live and the law enforcements general policy. Where in md do you live? Most of my customers get 35% I like to give the analogy that its like going 5mph over the speed limit yea you are not meeting state requirements but you are not being obnoxious. Can you get pulled over for it yes but at @ 35 its not common


I live in the Aberdeen area kind of around Rt. 40 which I heard some sections of that cops do pull people over. That is a good analogy, I like that! Haha I mean I'm not trying to be obnoxious or anything with the tint, I would just like a little more sun/heat blockage and I think it would look really good on my Cruze. I mean I've been looking at cars when I'm driving to work and such and some people's tint look dark as **** but somehow never get pulled over. I can just imagine with my luck I would be the one to get pulled over and then they would probably through another ticket on that for no plate in the front even though there's not a front mount, oh well! Lol


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I had 35% film on the 1996 Saturn SL2 I used to own (bought it new)....drove it heavily all over MD for almost 8 years...never got grief about it. 20% you are likely to get grief over because its the difference of the cop being able to see you and not being able to see you. They get skittish when its so dark they can't see you at 12 noon. They can't tell if you are pointing a gun at them or not. Or even how many people are in the car.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I had 35% film on the 1996 Saturn SL2 I used to own (bought it new)....drove it heavily all over MD for almost 8 years...never got grief about it. 20% you are likely to get grief over because its the difference of the cop being able to see you and not being able to see you. They get skittish when its so dark they can't see you at 12 noon. They can't tell if you are pointing a gun at them or not. Or even how many people are in the car.


Completely agree. I usually just have my window rolled down before the cop gets up to my car if I get pulled over. Helps put them at ease.


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I had 35% film on the 1996 Saturn SL2 I used to own (bought it new)....drove it heavily all over MD for almost 8 years...never got grief about it. 20% you are likely to get grief over because its the difference of the cop being able to see you and not being able to see you. They get skittish when its so dark they can't see you at 12 noon. They can't tell if you are pointing a gun at them or not. Or even how many people are in the car.



Do you know if your Saturn had any factory tint in the windows? I completely understand that not being able to see in a car during the day is pretty sketchy and why cops would be worried about that. I never understood why SUVs can have any tint on the back side and rear windows for those reasons. So would you suggest getting 50% over factory to net 35% or get 35% over factory and end up with just under 25%?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

theonenandrew said:


> Do you know if your Saturn had any factory tint in the windows? I completely understand that not being able to see in a car during the day is pretty sketchy and why cops would be worried about that. I never understood why SUVs can have any tint on the back side and rear windows for those reasons. So would you suggest getting 50% over factory to net 35% or get 35% over factory and end up with just under 25%?


I can't think of ANY vehicles that have completely clear glass on the sides these days. I'm certain that one didn't either. But its long gone so I really don't have any way of knowing or even guessing how much.

What I would do is make sure they are specific what brand, type and percentage film they applied on the receipt. I highly doubt any court is going to ignore that "IF" you ever got an equipment violation. Unless you go to one of the Kangaroo courts in western MD. At least Frederick and Montgomery county courts used to be sane and rational when I lived there


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

theonenandrew said:


> So would you suggest getting 50% over factory to net 35% or get 35% over factory and end up with just under 25%?


Since the factory windows are 70% tint, I would go with the 50% tint for a net 35% tint. 25% tint would look to dark as it approaching the 20% of less level. I also feel a car looks more high end without limo dark tint, plus the lighter tint will be much nicer if you drive at night.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

theonenandrew said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Jukebox Juliet : So is your tint 35 over the factory or 35 overall? I have been reading that if you don't go super dark and aren't driving like a fool, it seems like the cops won't bother you. My car is white so I'm assuming the tint will look somewhat darker though the interior is grey which will probably do the opposite.
> 
> There are a couple decent tint shops close to me since I'm near Baltimore. The one I was looking to go with has pretty many 5-star reviews and prices seem fair so I'm too worried about that.


Oh sorry I just saw this. I'm going to guess it's 35 overall. I've never tested it though.  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I quite like my 35%. Wouldn't go any darker.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I had 35% film on the 1996 Saturn SL2 I used to own (bought it new)....drove it heavily all over MD for almost 8 years...never got grief about it. 20% you are likely to get grief over because its the difference of the cop being able to see you and not being able to see you. They get skittish when its so dark they can't see you at 12 noon. They can't tell if you are pointing a gun at them or not. Or even how many people are in the car.


If you are registered in VA and you drive through MD with window tint that exceeds MD law it doesnt matter since MD L.E. does not have jurisdiction in VA so they can can not enfore another states law..


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I can't think of ANY vehicles that have completely clear glass on the sides these days. I'm certain that one didn't either. But its long gone so I really don't have any way of knowing or even guessing how much.
> 
> What I would do is make sure they are specific what brand, type and percentage film they applied on the receipt. I highly doubt any court is going to ignore that "IF" you ever got an equipment violation. Unless you go to one of the Kangaroo courts in western MD. At least Frederick and Montgomery county courts used to be sane and rational when I lived there


Not sure what you mean....


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

theonenandrew said:


> Do you know if your Saturn had any factory tint in the windows? I completely understand that not being able to see in a car during the day is pretty sketchy and why cops would be worried about that. I never understood why SUVs can have any tint on the back side and rear windows for those reasons. So would you suggest getting 50% over factory to net 35% or get 35% over factory and end up with just under 25%?


On our vehicles we have fairly darker than avg percentage factory dye in our glass so be carefull if you want to meet state requirements. Also when a titn says 35%, 50% 45% etc that is more a label rather than the actually percentage. What matters is the VLT. If you put a roughly 45% film on our car you will be super close to 35%net if not exceed it. I tinted a Cruze with Suntek carbon 45 and it metered 31%. Your avg car meters 72-82% ours is on the lower end of the spectrum... If you are concerned about heat than darker films become you enemy since it will absorb heat. Thats why Crystalline goes no darker than 40 (vlt 39%). Its all about the IR. If you have any questions or want an opinion feel free to PM me anyone.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> If you are registered in VA and you drive through MD with window tint that exceeds MD law it doesnt matter since MD L.E. does not have jurisdiction in VA so they can can not enfore another states law..


I would be shocked if VA was less strict on tint however. As someone who had several project cars while stationed in VA and MD, I can tell you that both states are willing to pull out that forsaken meter and check the light level of the tint...


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Not sure what you mean....


Just saw this response today.

What I mean is when you have it done....make sure you have the receipt for the work in the glove-box...with details as to the product put on the car.

Show a judge a receipt for a 35% film, with band and model they can research to show it IS 35% film, even better if its a quality brand name. You have grounds to stand on for "reasonable doubt" if it went to court. Say you did it yourself and have no receipt and it will likely result in a skeptical Um...OK, if you say so, as they stop believing anything else you say.

I'm getting mine tinted soon. Having a PRO do it. I can do a lot of things...and do them well, but I can not tint a window well enough to meet my own standards most of the time, and yes I have tried many times. Nearly always resulted in a waste of money when I pealed it off due to a bubble or more that popped up later or I could not work out during the installation.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

here in florida, it is legal to have 5% tint (limo) on your back window and rear passenger side windows only
the driver and passenger front side windows are 35%.
most of us tint all windows 15% and it looks clean and no problems


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

dirt dauber said:


> here in florida, it is legal to have 5% tint (limo) on your back window and rear passenger side windows only
> the driver and passenger front side windows are 35%.
> most of us tint all windows 15% and it looks clean and no problems


I wish you lived on the Gulf Coast so you could recommend a local tint shop. Ready to get this done before summer sets in fully.


----------



## JohnTal (Feb 17, 2015)

Just had my 2014 tinted 35%/20% and I am very pleased with the results. Cost for it here in SF Bay Area $300.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Say screw it and go real dark 20% front 5% rear


----------



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

I think it really depends on the car... My grand prix has 35% and has been tested twice. Even with "stock/aftermarket" tint combined, it read 31%. I don't think the two tints "stack" as much as people say they do. I'll have to get the Cruze tested sometime, it also has 35%.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

rambo76098 said:


> I think it really depends on the car... My grand prix has 35% and has been tested twice. Even with "stock/aftermarket" tint combined, it read 31%. I don't think the two tints "stack" as much as people say they do. I'll have to get the Cruze tested sometime, it also has 35%.


The math doesnt change, the variables do. Different cars have different amounts of factory tint, different window films while saying 35% could have a true VLT OF 41% skewing the results. When a tint manufacturer say 35% most of the time its not. They label series of 5 because its easier for consumers to recognize rather than 41, 22 12 etc


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

> here in florida, it is legal to have 5% tint (limo) on your back window and rear passenger side windows only
> the driver and passenger front side windows are 35%.
> most of us tint all windows 15% and it looks clean and no problems


I can vouch for this as well. I have a 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX with 15% tint and have never been pulled over once for it. Really helps with the South FL heat. Looking to do the same for my Cruze I just recently got, however will be moving to VA in about a year so it may be a bit of a problem down the line. 

That being said, FL has given no problems at all. As long as you don't drive like a a-hole and give the cops a reason to cite you.


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

I had 5% all around with the 5% windshield strip. I also live in Maryland. Baltimore county cop got me on Harford road about 25feet from the city. Took it off myself. About to get 20% all around on my white Cruze. With black interior and that 3rd window still 5%/windshield strip it should be back to dark as **** Haha.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Charlie13195 said:


> I had 5% all around with the 5% windshield strip. I also live in Maryland. Baltimore county cop got me on Harford road about 25feet from the city. Took it off myself. About to get 20% all around on my white Cruze. With black interior and that 3rd window still 5%/windshield strip it should be back to dark as **** Haha.


Lame harford rd has more problems than window tint that cop was phishing


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

JohnTal said:


> Just had my 2014 tinted 35%/20% and I am very pleased with the results. Cost for it here in SF Bay Area $300.
> View attachment 143473
> View attachment 143481


You're just begging to get pulled over with this in CA let alone SF. This is like spitting in the face of a LEO.

It does look really nice though. :grin:


----------

